# Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?



## Richie688 (20. Oktober 2009)

*Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Einen schönen guten Tag wünsche ich!

Ich habe nun seit ein paar Tagen meinen neuen PC, der an einen LG Flatron 1953 TR angeschlossen ist (19"). 

Ich habe allerdings am Wochenende gemerkt, dass wenn ich mal längere Zeit spiele (bei Anno kann das schnell passieren ), dann bekomme ich z.B. im wunderschön aussehenden Wald auf einmal so hässliche Rote Pixel-Pünktchen, die nun wirklich so gar nicht in die Welt passen.
Noch schlimmer waren allerdings die Bildfehler bei WC3. Dort gab es stellenweise ein flackern und schwarze Dreiecke die sich flackernd über den Bildschirm bewegten, was ich bei meinem alten PC nie hatte. 

Ich war schon sehr enttäuscht, als ich das mit ansehen musste, da ich ja eigentlich gehofft hatte mit der neuen Hardware keine Probleme mehr zu haben (die schwarzen Texturfehler und das flimmern hatte ich beim alten PC auch teilweise in WoW).


Daraufhin wollte ich mal den Bildschirm aufschrauben um zu sehen, ob der nach seinen 2 Jahren nicht etwas zugestaubt oder dergleichen ist, da er doch nach ein paar Stunden Betrieb in Spielen ziemlich warm bzw. am oberen Rand sogar richtig heiß wurde. 
Leider war das mit dem Aufschrauben nicht möglich und nun bin ich mir eben nicht sicher obs wirklich nur der Bildschirm ist (wovon man eigentlich ausgehen kann wenn der Rest vom PC neu ist), oder vielleicht doch nur das Kabel o.ä.

Ich werde zwar morgen nochmal versuchen den Bildschirm meines 2t PCs an meinen neuen PC anzuschließen (Samsung 17"), aber vllt kann bis dahin schon jemand ne Vermutung äußern.



mfg

Richie


----------



## peterpan361 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

liste mal deine hardware auf

könnte ein defekt der grafikkarte sein


----------



## Richie688 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Core i7 860
Radeon 4870 1GB
4GB Ram
MSI GD65 Mainboard


alter PC:

Core 2 Duo 6600
Radeon 1950XT 256 MB
4GB Ram
MSI P965


Anschluss des Monitors am PC is der DVI Port

Hatte früher auch schon die Vermutung gehabt, dass die alte GraKa mit 256mb die Auflösung nich mehr anständig bewältigen kann wegen des geringen Speichers


----------



## peterpan361 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

schließ mal ein anderen monitor an dein neuen pc
und teste mal paar spiele obs immer noch die probleme gibt


----------



## Richie688 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

also ich hab nun gestern nochmal etwas länger anno gespielt und muss sagen, dass mir da keine fehler mehr aufgefallen sind mit meinem 19" monitor. waren glaub ich so ca. 4-5h dauerbelastung


eigentlich hab ich nix in den grafikeinstellungen umgestellt. vllt war es ja der neue catalyst treiber?

am vsync kann sowas mit pixelfehlern eigentlich nicht liegen oder? mit vsync bekommt man nur diese schlieren und streifen weg oder wie war das?


----------



## paxtn (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

vsync dient nur dazu, dass es nur so ruckelt, wenn man zu wenig fps hat. (glaub ich ^^ - lies dir lieber mal das vom Link durch)

Genauer kannst du es hier nachlesen.


----------



## Richie688 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

eben habe ich mal need for speed shift das erste mal gespielt und hatte nach einiger zeit auch solch komische pixelfehler aufm bild, bis sich das spiel sogar ganz aufhängte.

danach hab ich mal im catalyst control center die einstellungen durchgeschaut und musste mit großer verwunderung feststellen, dass aa und af jeweils auf 4 standen obwohl ich das gar nicht eingestellt hatte.

nachdem ich die beiden werte mal auf 0 gesetzt hatte, kam bei nfs kein fehler mehr (hab dann noch ca. ne stunde gespielt).


vllt lag auch alles nur an der eigenmächtigen umstellung dieser einstellungen und die grafikkarte wurde in den spielen mit den hohen einstellungen nicht mehr fertig und produzierte diese bildfehler.



wie dem auch sei, ich werds noch weiter beobachten....


----------



## newjohnny (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Also das klingt verdammt nach einer zu hoch getakteten Gpu...
Hast du oc`ed?
Takte die Graka mal etwas herunter (besonders den Speicher u. den Shader, die sind meißtens für die Grafikfehler verantwortlich).
Und achte mal auf die Temps...
Wenn das Bild komplett einfriert kannste auch ma die Cpu beachten (übertaktet?). Im Bios eventuell mal die Spannung leicht erhöhen und den Takt leicht senken und dann noch mal testen.
Ps: Hatte des Prob. auch mal , war bei mir die zu hoch getaktete Grafikkarte.


----------



## Richie688 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

am übertakten kanns leider nicht liegen, weil ich davon zu wenig ahnung habe.

die teile sind ja alle erst ne woche alt (was jetzt nichts heißen soll; man kann immer mal pech haben) und das einzige was vom pc nicht wie im auslieferungszustand läuft sind die RAM timings weil ich die nicht bei 1333 lassen wollte. die riegel sind ja schließlich für 1600 und cl8 im verkauf und da will ich das auch nutzen 


was mir sonst noch einfällt wegen temperaturen wäre maximal, dass ich den msi afterburner zur lüftersteuerung benutze damit der lüfter nicht immer auf 100% läuft, allerdings passen die temperaturen laut anzeige aber und kommen nicht über 70°


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Ist die Grafikkarte von MSI? Hatte bisher 2 MSI GraKas, beide hatten ATI Chips und bei beiden hatte ich jedes Mal Grafikfehler, weil der verbaute RAM crap war oder das BIOS falsch programmiert.

Grafikfehler hängen nämlich meist mit einem defekten/zu hoch übertakteten Ram zusammen. Nachdem ich nämlich bei beiden jeweils den Ram untertaktet hatte, lief es einigermaßen.


----------



## Richie688 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

mh das macht mir nun wenig hoffnung, denn beide grafikkarten (die im alten pc und die neue hier) waren von MSI und ich hatte ja wie oben beschrieben wirklich auch schon vorher diese Fehler


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Ja und Grafikkarte mal auf Garantie einschicken?


----------



## Richie688 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

mh meinst du an den verkäufer (hardwareversand.de) zurückschicken und ne neue verlangen oder wird die dann erstmal zur reparatur an msi geschickt?

ich kenn mich da nich so aus; hatte bisher nur mal n defektes netzteil welches durch den netten paketboten gleich an der haustür ersetzt wurde. da war allerdings das alte auch komplett im eimer - hier geht die karte ja eigentlich noch und produziert nur kleine fehler


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Ja, aber wenn die Fehler zu 100% an der Graka liegen, dann ist das irgendwo ein Herstellerfehler.

Erkundige dich mal auf der seite von msi (MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best) wie die das mit der Garantie handhaben, aber ich glaube, du musst an den Händler die Karte zurückschicken. Dafür sollteste eigentlich auch Retoure-Scheine mit ihm Paket erhalten haben sollen. Hardwareversand.de schickt die Karte dann zurück an MSI und dann gucken, entweder die reparieren das oder kriegst ne neue.

Problem ist halt, dass sowas manchmal bis zu 4 Wochen dauern kann. Musst du wissen: Entweder Grafikfehler in Kauf nehmen oder einschicken! 

Kannst ja einschicken, ne neue kaufen und wenn die andere wiederkommt, verkaufste die halt. Ist ja wie neu, da sie frisch aus der RMA kommt. Bei eBay geht sowas imma ganz gut weg


----------



## Richie688 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

na gut, dann schau ich mal wie sich die sache entwickelt ...

wollte ja sowieso mitte nächsten jahres auf direct x11 umsteigen mit nvidia oder ati. vllt hält sie noch so lange ^^


----------



## paxtn (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

LooooooooooL Na wenn du die Grafikfehler solange ertragen kannst  

Direct x11 wird auch von den ATI HD5000er unterstützt. Also hol dir doch eine HD5870, aber diesmal keine MSI


----------



## ThePlayer (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Ich würde lieber erstmal die Temperaturen im Bios anschauen und dann unter Windows mit Everest oder so beobachten. Denn bei meiner alten MSI 6600GT war es "nur" der Lüfter der Kabelbruch hatte.


----------



## Richie688 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

auf die schnelle werde ich sowieso gar nichts entscheiden. ich werde die sache erstmal weiter beobachten.

gestern abend hatte ich bei 1,5h anno und 1,5h NFS überhaupt keine probleme mehr.

ich denke mal es waren vllt einfach nur die einstellungen bei aa und af, welche sich von selbst eingestellt hatten ohne dass ich es bemerkt hab.

temperaturen waren gestern auch nicht über 70° bei der graka; sollte also passen.


----------



## paxtn (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Grafikfehler wegen Überhitzung?*

Hmmm, ja okay, dann probiers erstmal weiterhin ohne AA und AF.

Temps sind dann i.O.


----------

